# Dumbo Female North Florida



## Marie15 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone!
Saber is a beautiful brown dumbo female rescue, about a year and a half years old. Her companion passed away months ago, and she is in need of a loving home to welcome her into their rat family. She is litter trained, comes to her name, plays with the dogs, and loves to run through the house when let out to play. I cannot have anymore rats right now, and I know she would greatly benefit from companionship with other rats. If anyone knows of a home with a nice, large set up with another girl or two who would be happy to welcome her, please contact me. I'm happy to chat on the phone and text/email pics. I would love to meet someone with confident experience and with a good vet. Feel free to contact me at anytime - [email protected] 443-465-5269
--Tirzah


----------



## aaronalphabet (May 21, 2015)

I just sent you a text


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Let me ask my husband what he thinks about going from 6 to 7 rats. We're in Tally. I'll email you if it is a go on our end, in case you need a backup plan.


----------

